# Doc changed Meds



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Is Free T4 and TSH the only labs they've ever run, no Free T3? Your FT4 is low and about to drop out of the range, which we can sometimes see on Armour. I'm guessing your FT3 is also low, which could explain the weight and tiredness issues. Can you request they run a FT3? I'm betting you need a dose increase.


----------



## Kymybear (Mar 16, 2010)

I'm sure at some point over the past 6 years they have done T3, but I can't find it.

I just sent a message to my Endo to place the orders for the FT3. My guess is he will come back and say no, just based on him thinking everything is in my head.

I'll keep you posted. Thank you!


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Welcome to the board!

Can you please edit ranges into your post.

Thyroids do indeed change. If it were me, I would request the FT-4 and FT-3 labs to be run.

You can order yourself for about $80 if you are in the USA.

Depending on what they say, you may also consider asking your doctor for a new Ultrasound of your thyroid.


----------



## Kymybear (Mar 16, 2010)

Good morning.

Here is the message I got in response to the request for a FT3 test:

Since you were not having any symptoms of palpitations or shakiness indicating excess T3, doing this test will not change our treatment plan
TSH determines the dosage

We will see where it goes, I'll probably piss him off and he will drop me as a patient, not that I feel that would be a big loss.

Lovlkn - I'm not sure what you mean by edit the ranges into my post. They are there for both the TSH and the FT4.

Lovlkn - I'm not sure what you mean by edit the ranges into my post. They are there for both the TSH and the FT4.


----------



## Pamzilla13 (Sep 9, 2013)

Find another doctor! Go to your pharmacist and ask who the other doctors are that are prescribing Armour. It may take a couple of tries but it will be worth it to find one who will work with you. You are in charge...be proactive and educate yourself! Best wishes to you!!


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

> TSH determines the dosage


Yikes, run from this doctor. TSH is a diagnostic tool, after you know you've got thyroid issues and you're on medication, you have to go by FT3 and FT4. Only looking at your TSH is going to keep you in a bad place.


----------



## Kymybear (Mar 16, 2010)

Update- I never did get the Endrocrinologist to run my T3s. But I did have my primary run a set of labs for me:

T3 - high
4.1 (range 2.5-3.9)

T4 - normal 
0.74 (range 0.58-1.64)

TSH - normal
1.360 (range 0.340-5.600)

I do feel slightly better. My hair has quit falling out, the weight gain stopped (though I'm not losing any) and I can make it through a day of work with out the extreme exhaustion that would drive me to nap at lunch. Still worn down by the end of the day but it is a great improvement.

But I can't really find anything on that combo of labs.. any ideas? I'm still taking the Armour 90mg, am I getting too much T3?


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

You are getting too much. Did your primary offer suggestions?


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Are the T3 and T4 results Frees? As is Free T3 and Free T4.


----------



## Kymybear (Mar 16, 2010)

Yes Free T3 and T4.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

> T3 - high
> 4.1 (range 2.5-3.9)
> 
> T4 - normal
> ...


When in relation to this lab draw did you take your Armour?


----------



## Kymybear (Mar 16, 2010)

About 24 hrs.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

I always put all labs on one page - with ranges. Doing this will show a trend.

Since you took your last dose a full 24 hours prior to this lab - you do look a bit over medicated based on your FT-3 result.

When on Armour - you absolutely need to test both FT-4 and FT-3, the doc will insist on TSH although it really is not as important as the "free's" when dialing in your dose.

As far as lingering fatigue and weight gain - have you had your Ferritin, Vitamin D and B-12 tested? eing low in any or all of those will contribute to fatigue.

Also - do you split your Armour dose? That would help level out your hormone in your system


----------

